# Prayers for a healthy pregnancy



## Autumntx

I wanted to share these with you all. If you aren't religious that is fine & I hope this doesn't offend anyone. I personally find peace in these. At this point I am relying fully on God to get me to week 40 with a healthy little one:)

Prayer to Our Lady of La Leche during Pregnancy

O Lord Jesus Christ, through the intercession of Your tender Mother, Our Lady of La Leche, who bore You close to her heart during those long months before Your birth, I place my baby and myself entirely in Your Hands. Free me, I beseech You, from useless and consuming worry. Accept the sacrifice of my aches and pains, which I unite to Your sufferings on the Cross. Above all, most merciful and loving Jesus, protect this child You have given to me from all harm, bestowing the health and vigor every baby needs. Implant in my heart and on my lips the words and prayers of Your Mother and mine, our Lovely Lady of La Leche. All this I ask that my child and I may live to praise forever Your Holy Name. Amen.




Prayer for a Safe Pregnancy

This life you have given us
is so tiny, fragile, and vulnerable,
safe in the womb of flesh and hope,
yet subject to danger and death.
O God of love, creator of life,
hear our prayer.
We want this baby so much.
Please grant this child of ours
a full term of nurture,
the joy and mystery of life,
and the blessing of your love.
Grant us the fulfillment of our dreams,
a baby to cherish and protect,
a child to teach and guide,
a blessing to our family.
Amen.


----------



## Clover Jane

Sweet, but I'm prochoice.
I can't pray to influence the personal, private decisions of others.
If you take that part out, though, I like those prayers. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank you for the prayers, that was very kind of you to share. And to the above poster, I think it would be better if you took out the parts that do not sit well with you, and the original poster can keep the prayers the way she would like. :)


----------



## Autumntx

I did take it out. The other two are good ones too. We all have our feelings on the subject:) Happy and healthy 9 mos to you both!:)


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks for the prayers! I love the last one! It's exactly the kind of thing I pray (mine's in much plainer language) every night.


----------

